# What's A Shower Without Friends...



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Wouldn't a shower be such a boring part of the day without some feathery friends to share it with you! 










I had soooo many friends that i had to put them near the spray two at a time because i didn't have enough hands. Bailee was being greedy and wanted to be under the spray ALL the time, but i had to put him back on the perch so the others could have a go too! This was Snickers first shower.














































And here we all are with our wet feathers!


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

LOL!! Snickers is preening you!!! Lovely photos again Bea.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

What cute pictures Bea, I don't know how you get all four in a picture mine will not cooperate long enough to be near each other that long


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Great pictures! One happy, clean family.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Showers just are not fun without a tiel or two or four  Gracie looks like she did not want much of a shower.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

awww that is so precious


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Showers just are not fun without a tiel or two or four  Gracie looks like she did not want much of a shower.


Gracie had a good shower and got pretty wet! It's just she was the first under the water so she had more drying time before i took the photos.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Oh, those tiels do tend to dry quite fast  Mabey you should just grow two extra arms


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Great photos, all soggy!  Snickers is so good drying you off! 

When you take them in the bathroom/shower room, do they mind being in there ??
It is just that I am thinking of giving Earl and Little Bill their first shower (because they usually just use a bowl) but in the bathroom there isn't really anything to land on except me, so would they mind ???


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sophia, I would take them in and mabey see how they react to the shower being on. The shower has to be slightly warm, I have a rain fall shower head so Spike can go under it. I cover his head so he does not get water in his nares


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't let my guys directly under the shower stream because it's too strong, they sit on the shampoo rack until i'm doing washing my hair and then they're allowed to sit on my arms and bath in the water that bounces off me. You can buy cheap shampoo racks that suction onto the tiles or glass in the shower, that might be an idea so Earl and Little Bill have somewhere to sit.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Lee and Minnie will sit on the shower rack and seem to enjoy that, Ollie and Georgie prefer to sit on top of the shower curtain guess they don't like it as much


----------



## babybreau (May 19, 2008)

So if they are in the shower with you, while you're shampooing/washing/etc, do you worry about soap getting on them??

Awesome pics! I hope I can do that with mine when I get him/her!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

babybreau said:


> So if they are in the shower with you, while you're shampooing/washing/etc, do you worry about soap getting on them??


Well they're not on me or under the water while i'm shampooing, so unless i chose to shake my hair like a wet dog does  there isn't really a risk of them getting soapy.


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Well with Little Bill the 'Little Wuss' - I guess he would freak out at even the sound of water!  I will try though one day, but like with the misting I think they will be like that... just don't react to the water going on them. 
Earl likes going in a bowl with water in though about once a week, so he is a little cleaner! But Little Bill...no he won't have it, he will stand in the water, drink from the bowl, but not have a clean the dirty thing! :lol:


----------

